# Mag base and dial gauge holder



## Skierdude (Apr 12, 2020)

I bought one of these mag base gauge holders a few months back. It's a cheaper made in china product probably the same as you would buy from Banggood and similar.
I like the idea of being able to fix the mag base where needed and then move the dial gauge to the right place and lock it all down with one knob. Also I like the idea of fine adjustment to set the dial gauge or indicator just right. 
Great idea, too bad it's next to useless.
The mag base works fine, although I doubt the 800Nm force quoted but it does hold well in most situations. The locking mechanism just doesn't hold tight enough and depending on the angles the arms can sag during a measuring session making the entire operation pointless. Finally the fine adjustment is spring loaded but rather weakly so it's impossible to set and repeat any position on the dial. 
With that whinge over I'd like to know if the same style of gauge holder from Noga or Starrett or Mitutoyo really do work well. They are 3 times the price of this cheap thing so I want to know if they are worth the price. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Apr 12, 2020)

yes they do work, I believe Shars now has one that is comparable to the Noga for less money


----------



## ttabbal (Apr 12, 2020)

I did the same thing. I bought a Noga with this style with the fine adjustment on the base. It works great. Far better than the cheap one. The cheap one will likely be holding a chip shield soon. 

I don't have others to compare it to. Shars was mentioned above and I have had good luck with some of their other tooling. I have not tried their indicator holders though.


----------



## mikey (Apr 12, 2020)

For the articulating arm style of indicator holder, Noga leads the field because they work. Their components are precisely made and hardened where appropriate. I own five Nogas and all work well. The magnets can be a bit weak, though, so you need to be sure it has good contact before you trust it. If you buy a Noga, I recommend the FAB-style with the fine adjuster at the base instead of at the indicator end. The one on the end causes too much movement at the indicator. 

I have not used this style from Starrett or Mitutoyo.


----------



## Tozguy (Apr 12, 2020)

My Nogas are great, very happy with the fine adjust on top.
I bought a budget priced one recently and it did not compare to a Noga. It did not lock the top arm and the fine adjust on the bottom was extremely hard to operate. So it was returned for a refund.
Keep an eye out for sales on a Noga. They are more expensive but offer great value.


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Apr 12, 2020)

I now own 3 of the Noga's.  They are much better than the import ones I bought.  Both of the import's fell apart.
I have 3 sizes of the Noga. The medium size is the one I use the most.  All of mine have the fine adjust top and I haven't seen any issues with them.
Joe Hynes


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Apr 12, 2020)

Here is a video showing the testing of the Noga versus the Shars .


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 12, 2020)

The Chinese copies of the Noga can be improved by taking them apart, finding where the contact surfaces of the locking surfaces are poor, and then lapping them in to a better fit.  For the amount of work required, it is better to just buy a Noga, FAB model which was well built at the factory...


----------



## Skierdude (Apr 12, 2020)

Hey thank you all for the feedback. I see a new Noga base in my future. Now I just need to form a raiding party to go attack the retirement fund.


----------



## devils4ever (Apr 14, 2020)

I'm looking at getting a *Noga *myself. I'm fed up with my old, cheap Chinese base and indicator. I'm ready to throw it against the wall, it's so frustrating to use. 

So, for use on a mini lathe and mini mill, which size is recommended and what's the pros and cons of the fine adjustment on top vs bottom?

BTW, MSC has them on sale this month!


----------



## Tozguy (Apr 14, 2020)

The fine adjust on top can be tricky to set with a half or tenth indicator. I do it all the time with no problem but it required some practise.
My choice was the medium size because it had a stronger magnet than the small one for vertical surfaces, and the extra reach into tight spots has been handy on occasion. I have two DG61003 and might get a third one eventually to mount a third indicator.


----------



## devils4ever (Apr 15, 2020)

Looking at the April MSC flyer which has the Noga magnetic bases and indicators on sale, it's a little weird because the models shown don't seem to match what's on the Noga website. For instance, I'm interested in MSC# SK87941514 which comes with a 1" indicator and T-shirt for $109. They list the Mfr Part No. as: 7410097/7645007. I can find no mention of this on Noga's website. I'm not sure which magnetic base model I'm getting. Plus, there's no details on the indicator.

I guess this is a special promotion, but what am I getting?


----------



## devils4ever (Apr 17, 2020)

Just in case anyone else is interested, I emailed MSC and found out that the *Noga *base is model *DG10533*. The indicator is nothing special. It's a MSC# 7645007 valued at $24. I can always upgrade the indicator in the future. In any case, it's a good deal and I ordered it!

Good bye, crappy mag base!


----------



## tjb (Apr 17, 2020)

I agree with Mikey, Tozguy and everyone else touting Noga.  I have four different style Noga's, and they are all excellent products.  Well-made and operate flawlessly.  You get what you pay for.

Regards


----------



## devils4ever (Apr 18, 2020)

My Noga mag base and indicator from MSC came in. What a joy to use! It is so smooth and precise! I should have bought one years ago.

So as to not double post, there's a pic in this thread.


----------

